#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Stp-pt-077

## Jeffreytnl89

Good evening,



Could someone please share the
Asme STP-PT-077 (Development of Weld Strength Reduction Factors and Weld Joint Influence Factors for Service in the Creep Regime and Application to ASME Codes).

Thanks in regards,
JSee More: Stp-pt-077

----------

